# Islamic International Medical College/Frontier



## mb9116 (Oct 11, 2009)

hey i was wondering if you guys could give me any information on islamic international medical college. how are the classes, teachers, facilities? i've heard some negative things about it from random sources. 

also, how good is frontier medical college, in abbottabad? also, what is the city of abbottabad like in general...i know its very beautiful, went there for my interview. but how is it for people residing there (shopping/recreation wise). 

the thing is i would prefer to live in/around islamabad (more developed, recreational facilities, i'm also interested in taking language courses at numl or an arabic institute), and commute to IIMC. but if frontier is a better school and abbottabad has some of the facilities i'm hoping for, i'll go there. 

thanks for any info/advice you can provide!


----------



## Emerald* (Jul 9, 2009)

I am going to IIMC too on a foreign seat. . Personally, i am not that enthusiastic about getting into IIMC as i have heard a lot of negative stuff about it too but i guess it would be better than any college in Abbottabad. As for the how the city is and all that, well you answered part of it yourself, abbottabad can never be that developed than Isloo is. 
Or at the moment, at least.


----------



## mb9116 (Oct 11, 2009)

thanks for the reply. actually, i believe abbottabad is known for having very good educational institutes. ayub medical college, for example, is quite prestigious. 

i was just wondering if anyone currently studying at IIMC or someone who has friends/family there could tell a little more about it?

does anyone have any suggestions on whether i should choose IIMC or Frontier? #confused how are the facilities of each? 

thankss


----------



## anum (Aug 22, 2007)

salam 
iimc is way better then frontier
[personal experience i'm student of iimc session 2004-09 recently passed]
ppl who don't get admmision in government go to iimc
those who can't make it to iimc then go to fauji 
who don't get admission in fauji go to shifa
and those who don'get in shifa go to frontier
{sorry to those who study in other colleges}
no hard feelings #laugh

@mb9116

salam 
can you pin point tell me what bad stuff you heard?


----------



## shoaib ali (Oct 31, 2009)

hi all
any who can explain IIMC admission process ?


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

anum said:


> salam
> iimc is way better then frontier
> [personal experience i'm student of iimc session 2004-09 recently passed]
> ppl who don't get admmision in government go to iimc
> ...


Shifa and Fauji are way better than IIMC. #confused
Sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

anum said:


> salam
> iimc is way better then frontier
> [personal experience i'm student of iimc session 2004-09 recently passed]
> ppl who don't get admmision in government go to iimc
> ...


Everyone is entitled to an opinion, but that's just about the most deluded information I've ever read in my life.

Please don't post completely erroneous, biased hearsay as statement of fact when you have no way of backing it up.


----------



## mb9116 (Oct 11, 2009)

heyy..i've decided on Frontier. salam anum, i dont really agree with your ranking of the colleges, but what i've heard about IIMC is mostly negative stuff about teachers/corrupt administration and poor instruction. my mamu's friends daughter went there and they didnt recommend it. anyway, Frontier is well established/recognized and my dads kinda freaking out about the islamabad/pindi area cuz of recent circumstances. now i'm just waiting for classes to start.

take care


----------



## anum (Aug 22, 2007)

salam to all
@mb9116 
every one has their own opinions and experiences where ever u decide it's up to u and i wish and pray that ur experience is good and tell me which place in pakistan is not corrupt!!!!!

@abdullahm18
thats ur opinion not experience!!

@MastahRiz 
that was my opinion not a statement of fact and my opinion is based on the fact that after mbbs ppl go for fcps 1 or which ever higher study and iimc students mostly pass part 1 easily and in first go!!
well i've friends in rmc shifa fauji amc and we discuss studies among our selves and based on their replies and their telling me abt teachers and course of study i've based my opinion
and i think every one has a right to say so wat ever they think!!
Allah hafiz
Dr.Anum Naseem
House Officer


----------



## AK47 (Aug 25, 2009)

anum said:


> @_MastahRiz _
> _that was my opinion not a statement of fact and my opinion is based on the fact that after mbbs ppl go for fcps 1 or which ever higher study and iimc students mostly pass part 1 easily and in first go!!_
> _well i've friends in rmc shifa fauji amc and we discuss studies among our selves and based on their replies and their telling me abt teachers and course of study i've based my opinion_
> _and i think every one has a right to say so wat ever they think!!_
> ...



Notice the signature. Dr. Anum Naseem "HOUSE OFFICER" OOOOOOOOO what a typical thing to do. Stamping your designation along with your position to show people you mean business? IIMC is in no way better than those colleges. If you go to iimc website they advertise free mbbs/bds in dubai or something on their own website. Shows the standard  I don't think u need more proof of iimc as being the last uni in islamabad i'd want to go to.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Like I said, it's an opinion, in which case it shouldn't have been made into such a generalization in your original post. I'll apologize for being blunt before, but we do need to distinguish fact from personal experience and opinions. I'm sure there are others who would agree with you, and others who would agree with me.

Using statistical information of how many people pass the FCPS part 1 from IIMC shows how well IIMC students do on FCPS part 1-- it doesn't necessarily show that they outperform students of any other medical college unless you can bring forth their pass/fail rate as well. Shifa students regularly excel at the USMLE, however, that doesn't necessarily mean that the college itself is better or worse than any other.

Officially speaking, there isn't currently a national ranking system of medical colleges in Pakistan, but in my opinion AKU/KE would be at the top.


----------



## solitude (Aug 23, 2009)

in my opinion iimc is good..beacuse of its teaching hospital and its surrounding,as compared to frontier medical college..frontier college has well established no doubt,but the teaching hospitals are not populated,and the authorities provided a very few beds for college..and the doctors of the hospitals are the teachers after the 3rd year...im not a student of iimc but thats my opinion..the administration is very corupt of iimc,no doubt about it..their students affairs dept.is just meant for money.#sad 
cheers
nabeel


----------



## saad (Dec 23, 2007)

IIMC Is far far better than frontier...


----------



## Aminah Latif (Dec 29, 2009)

Where is IIMC? In Islamabad? Also, is it a private Uni? And is it recongnized by WHO?


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

IIMC is a private Medical college in Rawalpindi, Peshawar Road. Its affiliated with Riphah International University in Islamabad. And, yes its in the WHO directory. List of medical schools - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Blue_sofa (Aug 1, 2010)

*Read the forum rules to prevent future deletion of your posts. Thanks.
*


----------



## Blue_sofa (Aug 1, 2010)

Can anyone tell me about the approximate entry test scores you need to get in order 2 get in fmc(frontier) on local seats.This year they are taking mcat score of students from Punjab and I have gotten 71.09%,I have done A level and my fsc equvalnce will approximtaley be 80 or 81%.My matric equavalence is 82%.
If anyone who is in frontier or know anyone in frontier med clg,please send me your or your classmates/friends or people you know entry test scores.Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bilal iftikha (Nov 19, 2011)

should i prefer shalamar medical college or islamic international medical college???


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

i will be joining IIMC but the BDS part in islamabad so im supporting IIMC #laugh#laugh


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

anum said:


> salam
> iimc is way better then frontier
> [personal experience i'm student of iimc session 2004-09 recently passed]
> ppl who don't get admmision in government go to iimc
> ...


You are talking without facts! Me and my friend got admission in Islamic he preferred bahria and I preferred Frontier #laugh....Don't misguide people here Fauji Foundation and Shifa are way better than Islamic there is no doubt in it!


----------

